# Aquaneat led?



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

No experience with Aquaneat although I am looking at one of their fixtures for a future Refugium light mainly because its dirt cheap. I recently purchased a Beamswork fixture with 3 rows of 1watt LEDs and visually it is very bright. You can find these on Ebay with a seller called topdogsellers, or of course visit the aquatraders.com website. A lot of people really give these "off brand" fixtures a bad rap....however I have a Marineland Reef Ready LED and the Beamswork is identical makes me question if they are actually manufactured by the same company. The Beamswork is only $200 less expensive than the Marineland  But any of these 1watt-3watt per LED fixtures will give you more output than your stock tank lighting and honestly if you arnt going to keep very light demanding plants Id stick with a lower output fixture just to save yourself some headache down the road of trying to balance light and ferts.


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

There's definitely gotta be way more light than what I have with the 2 t8s.

I'm mostly wondering about quality of these lights. I don't want to plug it in and it stop after a week lol. The beamswork look great too. 

Will amazon swords do well under this lighting? I've always had major trouble with them. 

Another question. Will 1 72" light work or do I need 2? The tank being 18" wide had me wondering.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

I have one of the 36" 3 rows of 1watt LEDs on a 40B which is 18" wide and it appears quite bright....of course the tank you have is much taller than a 40B. My best advice would be to try 1 fixture and if you feel it isnt enough you can always add another or heck add your existing T8s back on in addition to the LED.


----------

